# SNY on DISH NETWORK on Channel 438



## satmanpr (Mar 25, 2006)

As per my last thread. I am glad to announce that dishnetwork is transmitting on channel 438 (SNY Sports New York). I just saw the Mets and Marlins. Finally, Dishnet pulled through for all us Met fans. We can see every game this season!!

Thanks Dish Network!!!!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## lloyde6 (Mar 20, 2004)

satmanpr said:


> As per my last thread. I am glad to announce that dishnetwork is transmitting on channel 438 (SNY Sports New York). I just saw the Mets and Marlins. Finally, Dishnet pulled through for all us Met fans. We can see every game this season!!
> 
> Thanks Dish Network!!!!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


Not on my system and I am in the NY home area.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Post #2 and #3 of this thread maybe:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=55526


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

This sounds strange because in Puerto Rico the Fox sports channels are available for 5.99 but they blacked out all the sports! I had the package for a couple of months ago but it has no sports. This is kind a strange because I doubt it because you are in the Caribbean. satmanpr?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

SNY is not available to any normal subscribers.

Nelson, the "Caribbean card" is likely a dealer card or one which has been hacked.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

JohnH said:


> SNY is not available to any normal subscribers.
> 
> Nelson, the "Caribbean card" is likely a dealer card or one which has been hacked.


.

Thanks John!


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

We have dealer receivers and we can't view channels locked in engineering mode or PPV events. I can't see Ch. 438 in my dealer receiver's EPG either. So if this guy's watching it, he has an engineering or a hacked receiver, but certainly not a dealer receiver.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Please Give Me Sports Time Ohio!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

I guess we know the content is active at least, lol


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Either that or he is full of crap!


----------



## yahikochan1 (Dec 15, 2004)

yeap the channel is uplinked on
438 SNY at EchoStar 7 (119w) on TP 18 (12472)


----------



## JetsMetsGuy (Jan 20, 2006)

What's the deal Charlie E?
Tomorrow is the Mets opener & there's still no word from you!
Are you & Fredie going to get it done or are you just pulling our 3rd leg?
If you don't get SNY soon I'll have no other choice than to go DIRECT or give the Dolan's my $$$!
Don't let us down Charlie E!!!

JMG - Massapequa, NY


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

JetsMetsGuy said:


> What's the deal Charlie E?
> Tomorrow is the Mets opener & there's still no word from you!
> Are you & Fredie going to get it done or are you just pulling our 3rd leg?
> If you don't get SNY soon I'll have no other choice than to go DIRECT or give the Dolan's my $$$!
> ...


go to D* they dont have it either!!


----------



## marty43 (Sep 30, 2005)

JetsMetsGuy said:


> What's the deal Charlie E?
> Tomorrow is the Mets opener & there's still no word from you!
> Are you & Fredie going to get it done or are you just pulling our 3rd leg?
> If you don't get SNY soon I'll have no other choice than to go DIRECT or give the Dolan's my $$$!
> ...


those of you in metro area only have to worry if E* will pick up SNY, rest of us in upsate NY have to worry if E* picks up SNY will they give it to all of NY state, or sign a limited contract like it was with MSG.


----------



## Jerseyguy (Dec 13, 2005)

marty43 said:


> those of you in metro area only have to worry if E* will pick up SNY, rest of us in upsate NY have to worry if E* picks up SNY will they give it to all of NY state, or sign a limited contract like it was with MSG.


St. Lawerence County? Shouldn't you be rooting for the Blue Jays or something . Personally I think we'd be lucky for Dish to pickup SNY, they don't have YES.


----------



## marty43 (Sep 30, 2005)

Jerseyguy said:


> St. Lawerence County? Shouldn't you be rooting for the Blue Jays or something . Personally I think we'd be lucky for Dish to pickup SNY, they don't have YES.


 I live right on the Canadian border but get no BlueJays. They are on Rogers cable system only. a few years ago there used to be a few OTA games on CBC but no more. I live in the great void of the baseball world, claimed by the Yanks, Mets, and live 1/2 mile from BlueJay territory but get none of them.


----------



## nadine (Apr 6, 2006)

just want you to know that i am watching the mets at this moment on dish 438 and i am extremely happy


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe... - Some first post  :grin:


----------



## newyork533 (Apr 6, 2006)

just put on the tv and saw the mets are on sny on the dish. Did they reach a deal or did someone fall asleep on the job and put the game on. I havent found any press releases


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Darkman it really is available, but wan't your post pretty hypocritcal in the first place...


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

It is available and there is a press release.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=68854&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=840111&highlight=

SportsNet New York Launched on DISH Network; Mets Fans Get Access to up to 125 Games During the 2006 Season

NEW YORK & ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--April 6, 2006--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today it launched SportsNet New York, the television home of the New York Mets and Jets.

SportsNet New York, a 24/7 regional sports and entertainment television network, will feature up to 125 regular season Mets telecasts this season. DISH Network customers, who subscribe to America's Top 60+, DishHD Silver or any higher package, now have access to these games on channel 438.

"SportsNet New York is a great addition to our robust sports line-up and gives Mets fans complete coverage of their team," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "With SportsNet New York on DISH Network, customers now have access to the Mets without the need for extra, costly services."

"We are thrilled to announce that starting tonight, SportsNet New York will be available to DISH Network subscribers," said Jon Litner, President of SportsNet New York. "We look forward to providing DISH Network subscribers with the most comprehensive sports network in New York -- featuring 125 Mets games, in-depth coverage of the Jets and unparalleled coverage of all New York sports through our SportsNite shows."

SportsNet New York's next Mets telecast is scheduled for tonight at 7:10 p.m. (EDT), when the Mets face the Washington Nationals.

DISH Network now offers new customers an additional $100 off, plus three months free of Starz(TM) Moviepack, when they sign up for America's Top 120 programming package. America's Top 120 includes more than 165 all-digital channels for only $39.99 per month, plus local channels can be added for just $5. This offer comes complete with free standard professional installation, no hardware to buy and a free digital video recorder (DVR) equipment upgrade with an 18-month commitment.

About EchoStar

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) serves more than 12 million satellite TV customers through its DISH Network(TM), the fastest growing U.S. provider of advanced digital television services in the last five years. DISH Network offers hundreds of video and audio channels, interactive TV, HDTV, sports and international programming, together with professional installation and 24-hour customer service. Visit DISH Network at www.dishnetwork.com or call 800-333-DISH (3474).

About SportsNet New York

SportsNet New York (SNY), which launched March 16, 2006, is New York's new regional sports network founded by Sterling Entertainment Enterprises, Time Warner and Comcast. SNY is a 24/7 regional sports and entertainment television network that will feature up to 125 regular season New York Mets telecasts -- as well as provide unparalleled live sports and local news coverage to the Tri-State area through three nightly "SportsNite" shows. SNY will be available to viewers in New York, Connecticut, most of New Jersey and northeastern Pennsylvania. In addition to Mets games, SNY is also the official year-round television home of the New York Jets, providing viewers the most exclusive coverage and access to the Jets organization and its players. SNY will also televise other professional and collegiate sports, including basketball and football games from the Big East and Big Ten conferences, as well as classic sports and event programming. SNY will also feature exclusive interview and magazine programs.

CONTACT: EchoStar Communications Corporation
Mark Cicero, 720-514-5065
[email protected]hostar.com
or
SportsNet New York
Andrew Fegyveresi, 212-485-4841
[email protected]

SOURCE: EchoStar Communications Corporation


----------



## Rkw1111 (Mar 14, 2006)

Can't tell you how pleasantly surprised this deal got done, let alone so quickly. As a rabid Met fan, I was literally on D*'s website putting together my package when the word came down on DBSTalk that a deal was struck. Thanks guys, and thanks to Dish for coming through for Mets fans.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

And let the YES moaning begin....


----------



## lloyde6 (Mar 20, 2004)

invaliduser88 said:


> And let the YES moaning begin....


Everyone must have given up on getting Yes , I haven't seen much discussion on here about it lately. I'm not a Yankee fan but I would like to have the channel.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, most fans who really wanted YES already left E* for D* or their local cable company over the past few years.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Anybody see a pattern here? When was the last time that a new sports network launched and Dish didn't sign up in time for baseball season?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

BFG said:


> Darkman it really is available, but wan't your post pretty hypocritcal in the first place...


Yes.. It's available now...

So my appologies for being sarcastic to nadine... :sure: 
Welcome to DBSTalk! :grin:

I wasn't aware of it being available before.. but it is!

Cool stuff!!!


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

carload said:


> Anybody see a pattern here? When was the last time that a new sports network launched and Dish didn't sign up in time for baseball season?


YES Network?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Masn??


----------



## jakexxl (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see anything on channel 438. I have AT60 -- but it's not even showing up if I look at all channels (available and unavailable).


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

jakexxl said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see anything on channel 438. I have AT60 -- but it's not even showing up if I look at all channels (available and unavailable).


Do you subscribe to multisport?

If not you won't see it.


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Dumb question.....I can't see how to add the multi-sport package on the web site. Is this only available by calling and ordering?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

You need at least AT60+ to get Multisports. It may be a call and order thing. Don't remember.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

geodi said:


> Dumb question.....I can't see how to add the multi-sport package on the web site. Is this only available by calling and ordering?


It is listed on the website, but you can only order it by calling.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Will it be in HD ?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe someday.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

glad to see things worked out for you all


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

If your in the NY surrounding area, you shouldn't need to the Multisports package. If you already receive FOXNY and MSG, SNY now should be part of the package.


----------



## punjabi4evr (Feb 5, 2006)

Good news Indians fans, STO is on channel 431 and its at no extra cost, that means i can cancel FSN Ohio and save $5/month on my bill.

Cheers


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

punjabi4evr said:


> Good news Indians fans, STO is on channel 431 and its at no extra cost, that means i can cancel FSN Ohio and save $5/month on my bill.
> 
> Cheers


Damn, and thought you were going to say you saved money with Gieko


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

jakexxl said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see anything on channel 438. I have AT60 -- but it's not even showing up if I look at all channels (available and unavailable).


Jakexx,

If you want your RSN or RSN's (PLURAL) then you need to subscribe to the Top 60 PLUS which includes your RSN(s), where Top 60 alone does NOT include RSN(s).

John


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

johnnyd1023 said:


> Will it be in HD ?


RSN's in HD from satellite, uhhh NOT anytime soon. Satellite is struggling to offer national HD channels as well as Locals as well. RSN's will not be available via Satellite in HD for quite some time.

John


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

D* offers select games from various RSNs in HD, including SNY, but they don't carry any of them full time in HD.


----------



## arielgo (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a question. I live in Florida and subscribe to MLB Extra Innings. I have not been able to see Mets games this year so far. I notice that I will be able to see a couple of games this month, but not many at all. Does anyone know what gives?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

mets games against the devil rays and marlins would obviously be blocked out, but every other game should be ok


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

What provider are we asking about the Mets?


----------



## Jen621 (Apr 21, 2006)

satmanpr said:


> As per my last thread. I am glad to announce that dishnetwork is transmitting on channel 438 (SNY Sports New York). I just saw the Mets and Marlins. Finally, Dishnet pulled through for all us Met fans. We can see every game this season!!
> 
> Thanks Dish Network!!!!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


am i missing something? i live in brooklyn, i have dish network AT180 and some international channels... how come i dont see SNY on 438. its not even an option on the guide, but when i click on it manually, it tells me that the programming is not available in my area. do i have to call and request it like it says on the sny site or do i have to pay for more programming?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Jen621 said:


> am i missing something? i live in brooklyn, i have dish network AT180 and some international channels... how come i dont see SNY on 438. its not even an option on the guide, but when i click on it manually, it tells me that the programming is not available in my area. do i have to call and request it like it says on the sny site or do i have to pay for more programming?


I'd call E* and ask.


----------

